# Wayland



## poorandunlucky (Jul 13, 2017)

... are we there yet?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

graphics/wayland


----------



## ekingston (Jul 13, 2017)

More importantly, does this actually bring any advantages to FreeBSD on the desktop? Like say more up-to-date graphics driver support?


----------



## TheRaven (Dec 2, 2017)

Up to date graphics support for Nvidia --eventually support will proliferate, but the driver developers are the focus considering hardware specific support.

Recently seen mention of Wayland at the Nvidia developer community forums, but am at a loss for remembering where specifically. It is already being mentioned lightly, so that's a start. FYI: was snooping around trying to gat an idea of whether or not, possibly when, CUDA would be supported in the BSD space when I stumbled upon brief chats about Wayland support.

I don't currently use or have access to AMD/Radeon graphics hardware so know nothing about those avenues concerning Wayland.


----------



## A. D. Sharpe Sr. (Dec 22, 2017)

Considering that most of Wayland's development is being done by people who worked on X11 & could care less about FreeBSD, is there a reason for any of the BSDs to break their necks in an attempt to follow them to the "next big thing" which will also ignore us? Isn't it time for the BSD community to get together & engineer something better? Now, there're literally 4 main branches of the BSD tree Free|Open|Net|Dragonfly. Surely, enough people from each group can gather together to create a more complete, more functional, more stable, & more performant replacement for ourselves -that will advance at our own pace.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 22, 2017)

A. D. Sharpe Sr. said:


> Considering that most of Wayland's development is being done by people who worked on X11 & could care less about FreeBSD, is there a reason for any of the BSDs to break their necks in an attempt to follow them to the "next big thing" which will also ignore us? Isn't it time for the BSD community to get together & engineer something better? Now, there're literally 4 main branches of the BSD tree Free|Open|Net|Dragonfly. Surely, enough people from each group can gather together to create a more complete, more functional, more stable, & more performant replacement for ourselves -that will advance at our own pace.


Check FreeBSD mailing lists:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2017-December/thread.html
I forgot but there is also a thread in FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes! I am very curious about this. Haven't had time to put myself into this wayland thing more than just briefly. Is anyone trying this with Nvidia already?


----------



## fernandel (Jan 4, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Yes! I am very curious about this. Haven't had time to put myself into this wayland thing more than just briefly. Is anyone trying this with Nvidia already?


https://github.com/johalun/documentation/blob/master/wayland.md


----------



## michael_hackson (Jan 4, 2018)

fernandel said:


> https://github.com/johalun/documentation/blob/master/wayland.md



Hmmm. Not exactly what I was looking for but thanks for the link. Wayland is more of a future study for me so was curious if anyone here in the forum has some experience in how it goes with Nvidia and if there are any vast improvements from using Xorg. Rarely I will need any improvements currently but can't help my interest.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 4, 2018)

Something HERE.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 4, 2018)

...and check "freebsd-x11" mailing list again...


----------



## abishai (Jan 4, 2018)

Why we enabling it in the ports? All I use (and, probably, most of BSD folks) is incompatible with it and won't be. Openbox, tint2, xfce and so on. With such compatibility, WAYLAND is a perfect candidate for my OPTIONS_UNSET. Leave experiments to linux.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 4, 2018)

abishai said:


> Why we enabling it in the ports? All I use (and, probably, most of BSD folks) is incompatible with it and won't be. Openbox, tint2, xfce and so on. With such compatibility, WAYLAND is a perfect candidate for my OPTIONS_UNSET. Leave experiments to linux.



http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51218/


----------



## cld_tech (Jul 5, 2020)

What's new around here? I am making an OS for an open source phone design and it is based on FreeBSD. I can\t wait to have my phone do ZFS snapshots! But here it is, Wayland seem to have asynchronous programming in mind and few other advantages but also the graphical environment and apps are gonna be web based, cause let's be serious, hard ot have better design power then html/css/js.. With that in mind, should i keep heading for wayland? would it be easier of harder to implant a rendering engine like Gecko as desktop environment?
I know it's a wide question


----------

